# Dobie Pups



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Been for my weekly pupster visit  and they are so much fun now at 3 weeks!
Here's a couple of pics


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

super gorgeous!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

how shiny are their coats!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww(breath)wwwwwwwwww


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Horrible, don't want one


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww, soooooo cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwww so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwe how cute. Are you getting one?

Love that second photo:001_wub:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Horrible, don't want one


I believe you....honest!! 

Awwe how cute. Are you getting one?

Love that second photo

No unfortunately not, but my sister was going to have a girly and i was going to show her, but they were all boys.
But do have a soft spot for the bruiser in the litter..Mr Green :001_wub:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep the updates coming


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Keep the updates coming


I bet these updates are killing you..

They are just too cute for words... That is till they get a bit older and are running everyone ragged.. :lol:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I bet these updates are killing you..
> 
> They are just too cute for words... That is till they get a bit older and are running everyone ragged.. :lol:


Yes as a visitor i can't wait until they are causing havoc and loads of fun.... my next visit is tuesday so will get lot's more pics


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

oh my goodness they are simply divine x


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Wonderful, healthy-looking pups! Gorgeous


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I bet these updates are killing you..
> 
> They are just too cute for words... That is till they get a bit older and are running everyone ragged.. :lol:


If there was a nice bitch in the litter I would be very tempted. As it is I have my eye on a bitch who is doing quite well. Just got to wait untill she is bred from


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

they are adorable!!!!


must...resist!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

aw they are so cute. the more i see dobes the more i can't stop thinking about getting one as a third dog.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! i love dobes


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

awww what lovely pups...making me broody


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

My lil Babies said:


> aw they are so cute. the more i see dobes the more i can't stop thinking about getting one as a third dog.


I know what you mean, i have spent a fair bit of time with mum Ruby over the past year though i have known her since a pup....and i have REALLY fell in love with the breed


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Way too cute and such nice shiny coats as well


----------



## alenmcmilan (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow I really glad to seen these awesome little dog's pictures and eating milk from their mother breast , its lovely.mothers always love their child's.


----------

